# Large mantis....large prey?



## ellroy (Jul 8, 2005)

Good morning!

I'm wondering whether the larger species of mantis need to be fed larger food such as locusts or if they will thrive on larger quantities of smaller prey such as flies (not fruitflies obviously!).

Specifically I'm keen to avoid using crickets (my wife is particularly not fond of them!) and wonder if I could keep Grandis and the like on a variety of flying insects such as flies and moths etc.

Thanks for any advice

Alan


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 8, 2005)

they'll be fine on multiple flies. But be warned flies are much worse than crickets if they escape + they smell much worse. See what your wife says about lobster roaches, they're odourless and my mantids prefer them/grow bigger/ lay bigger ooths when fed on them.


----------

